# Seeds male or feemale?



## tobo (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello

I planted three plants last season from feminize seads. In one of them I found seeds and planted them again. I didnt expect much because there was no male plant with feemales but neu plants are growing.

How is that possible? Which sex will they be? Would you leave them to grow or is it better to plant feminized seeds from seeds bank?

Thank you for answers.

Regards


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2016)

There are problems with how feminized seeds are made. Some can hermi and you get male clusters in with the female flowers. Feminized seed can only produce female plants, however, they are hermi's for sure. Throw them away.


----------



## tobo (Feb 2, 2016)

umbra said:


> There are problems with how feminized seeds are made. Some can hermi and you get male clusters in with the female flowers. Feminized seed can only produce female plants, however, they are hermi's for sure. Throw them away.



I dont speak well english so what are hermies? I already planted seeds and plants are already growing. Should I trow plants away?

Thans

Regards


----------



## yarddog (Feb 2, 2016)

The plant had male and female parts.  Basically.   Hermi plants spawn hermi plants.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 3, 2016)

Hermies are female plants that create male flowers and this in turn causes seeds to be produced.  The reason this is bad is because the seeds from these plants will also create plants with both female and male parts and create seeds.  Seeded plants are not desirable plants.  These seeds will most likely create more seeds than the previous generation.


----------



## tobo (Feb 5, 2016)

I unerstand now.

Thank you for your time.

Regards


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 6, 2016)

I am not sure that anyone said this, but throw the seeds away.  They will continue to produce hermies and possibly spread pollen to infect someone else's crop.


----------

